# Double dose of puppy shots! Harmful?



## Ravenlost

We met Katie's former owner today. Had a repairman out to look at our fridge and turns out he lives about a mile and a half from us. He and hubby were talking about dogs and he said he'd never seen a catahoula before. So hubby brings Katie in to meet him. Turns out he lost her about three days before hubby found her in the woods. He found her as an extremely thin stray, took her to the vet for puppy shots and grooming (which is why she smelled so clean when we found her). He didn't want her back...said his wife didn't care much for her and that she'd bitten him and drew blood (he cornered her under something and tried to pull her out by the legs). Katie hid the whole time he was here and it was very obvious she was afraid of him. Hubby suspects he may have hit her and I agree...why did she run away from him and she has never attempted to run away from us?

Anyway, since we didn't know she'd had her first puppy shots we took her in and got them. Will there be any consequences to her getting those shots twice?


----------



## APPway

Should have no bad effect as it happens alot with dogs and Pups that have been found or come from the pound.
Looks like your new pup has found a forever home and is now happy and safe


----------



## GoldenMom

I wouldn't worry at all. At her age whe wouldn't have finished yet anyway, so she still needed more. Maybe one set was a little closer than average-not a problem.

So did you get any background on her? Where did she come from? Did he know what/who her parents were? I'm sure glad she had enough sense to find a good home!


----------



## Ravenlost

We had also already gotten her second set of puppy shots. So she's had three sets of shots, but I'm thinking the third set is different and she needs them, right?

He found her while on a call. Said she was very thin and very very stinky. She threw up in his truck (she gets car sick) and all that came up were leaves and grass so he figured she hadn't had anything to eat in a long time. He thought she was a Dalmation/Blue Heeler mix!


----------



## GoldenMom

No problem having 3 "sets". Most pups start at 6 weeks and get them every 3 weeks until they are around 15 weeks, so they get 4 "sets". BTW the vaccine is the same for each "set" except that the pup usually gets a rabies vaccine with the last "set".


----------



## Pops2

how many weeks along is what type of shot i start w/ 6 weeks a 6way shot and so on. i give the next step up until i reach the 8 way and i give them at least 2 weeks apart. i had a pup die from parvo waiting 3 weeks (and waiting to get into the vet) so i give shot myself every 2 weeks. i won't shot a dog until 6 weeks to have time for the dam's antibodies to clear out.


----------



## Ravenlost

She was three months old when she got her first two shots. She got her third shot four weeks later. Should I just take her in for her rabies shot?


----------



## ForMyACDs

She should be fine with the extra vaccs......like others said above, it happens a lot when dogs are doubled up on vaccines due to rescue or lost/found situations.

Usually when a dog is over 12 weeks they only need to get two sets of the distemper combination vaccine approximately 3-4 weeks apart. As long as she's over 12 weeks she should have her rabies vaccine as soon as possible. It's entirely possible that if she was 3 months at her first visit that the vet already gave the rabies on the first visit and the other visits were for distemper boosters so check your "billing" to see if she was already given her rabies vaccine.

Good luck!


----------



## GoldenMom

If she hasn't had rabies yet, then yes now's the time.


----------



## Ravenlost

Our vet gives the rabies last. She was first taken to the same veterinary hospital, just a different facility. I should be able to have them put those records with her current chart.

Thanks, I'll stop worrying!


----------

